# Синдром "конского хвоста" - послеоперационное восстановление нервов



## Уася (1 Июл 2011)

Доброго времени суток! Хотелось бы узнать, может кто то сталкивался с таким родом проблем.
Суть в том, что пять лет назад у меня оказалась опухоль Эпиндемома в области конского хвоста. Всё как по учебнику, искревлённая походка, боли в нижних конечносятх и т.д. Определили по МРТ. Сделали операцию всё как пологается. Так как из-за неправильного диагноза лечущего врача я вынашевал это "чудо" три года, опухоль был достаточно большая 13-15 см. Всю её удалить не удалось, тогда применили облучение. Естественно начинались проблемы после операции, онимение, отсуствие чувствительности, а ещё облучение "спалило" нервы в той области хвоста. Ну и конечно подарок на память ввиде грыжы позвоночного диска Л4 Л5.  И парапорез нижних тазовых органов.
Врачи посоветывали ждать и всё восстановится через год обычно. Через уже пол года частичная чувствительность вернулась, анимение спало ну и кажется начало приходить в норму. Но на этом всё и остановилось, дальше восстановление не идёт, а уже прошло 4 года.
 Ждать у моря погоды не получается, жить конечно же мешает страшно. Может есть какие то советы, методы как улучшить состояние? 
Заранее спасибо!


----------

